# 30s Klunker Build



## larock65 (Dec 8, 2021)

Starting a new project. 30s Double Bar Roadster. Not sure if it's a Schwinn or not? I’ve got most of the pieces to get it going soon.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh that will be a sweet build!  Nice lines on that frame...like where you're headed.  
But that tube amp...now that is sexy!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 8, 2021)

Dropouts look Schwinn to me, stays look ovalized like a Schwinn....and I see a taper at the seat stays, would have to see a pic from the back focused on the seat clamp and seat stay bridge to confirm.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice looking build. The hubs, rims and tires really give it a good look. What type of crankset are you thinking of using? What gearing ratio are you planning? Look forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 9, 2021)

Definitely put axle adjusters in it. Save your dropouts. Very sweet looking bike. 👌


----------



## nightrider (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice looking bike. But I also am drawn to your audio setup !


----------



## HBSyncro (Dec 9, 2021)

Sweet!  That thing is gonna rule the beach path.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 9, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Dropouts look Schwinn to me, stays look ovalized like a Schwinn....and I see a taper at the seat stays, would have to see a pic from the back focused on the seat clamp and seat stay bridge to confirm.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 9, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Nice looking build. The hubs, rims and tires really give it a good look. What type of crankset are you thinking of using? What gearing ratio are you planning? Look forward to seeing it complete.



I’m running these Lambert Viscount TAs.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 9, 2021)

larock65 said:


> View attachment 1524913
> 
> View attachment 1524914



Looks like a Schwinn to me.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 9, 2021)

larock65 said:


> I’m running these Lambert Viscount TAs.
> 
> View attachment 1524915



Very cool, should be a nice looking build and a blast to ride!


----------



## ditchpig (Dec 10, 2021)

Excellent! Love the wheels/tires and the drum brakes...clean. Great choice! Thanks for posting..hope Santa brings you more cool parts!


----------



## jakedog (Dec 11, 2021)

Did you expand the rear triangle to make those hubs fit? How is the alignment? I have a couple of frames I'd like to put drum brakes on but am still a little nervous about screwing up a nice old frame.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 11, 2021)

jakedog said:


> Did you expand the rear triangle to make those hubs fit? How is the alignment? I have a couple of frames I'd like to put drum brakes on but am still a little nervous about screwing up a nice old frame.



I was going to ask the same question, something looks a little off on the rh dropout...

And yes, they can be "cold set" to fit a wider hub...just wait for the professionals that like to use a blowtorch at any chance they can get, and they'll tell you it needs to be heated at each dogleg of the stays before you can spread the stays wider.  
Either method, I do recommend a device to aid in keeping your dropouts parallel during and after spreading process. Otherwise you will have nut/slippage/alignment issues.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 11, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I was going to ask the same question, something looks a little off on the rh dropout...
> 
> And yes, they can be "cold set" to fit a wider hub...just wait for the professionals that like to use a blowtorch at any chance they can get, and they'll tell you it needs to be heated at each dogleg of the stays before you can spread the stays wider.
> Either method, I do recommend a device to aid in keeping your dropouts parallel during and after spreading process. Otherwise you will have nut/slippage/alignment issues.



I slid the wheel in for the picture. My buddy will cold set it for me.


----------



## palepainter (Dec 15, 2021)

Rad bike!


----------



## Barfbucket (Dec 15, 2021)

jakedog said:


> Did you expand the rear triangle to make those hubs fit? How is the alignment? I have a couple of frames I'd like to put drum brakes on but am still a little nervous about screwing up a nice old frame.



Old american bikes spread easy as the steel tubing is not high quality. Quality steel tubing is much harder to spread. You can easily put it back to original spacing without harm. You can build a tool to align the drops back to parallel once it’s spread. You can make a frame alignment tool out of wood to check it.








Here is my frame alignment tool but I made it from welded square steel tubing.


----------



## Barfbucket (Dec 15, 2021)

larock65 said:


> Starting a new project. 30s Double Bar Roadster. Not sure if it's a Schwinn or not? I’ve got most of the pieces to get it going soon.
> 
> View attachment 1524453
> 
> ...



Mine is even the same color.


----------

